# Rally Obedience



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What are the requirements to register a dog in Rally Obedience? What do they need to know, how old they should be, etc. I saw this at a Dog show here last year and found it quite interesting. I thought that my Sadie might be good at it. She is currently registered with Petsmart Monday nights in the intermediate class.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

N'mind Rally Obedience, Schpekie.  

Our chore this weekend is to root for yr neighbour, Heather Nedohin, in the Women's World Curling Championship. 

U can research Rally O next week!  lol


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> N'mind Rally Obedience, Schpekie.
> 
> Our chore this weekend is to root for yr neighbour, Heather Nedohin, in the Women's World Curling Championship.
> 
> U can research Rally O next week!  lol


Ha ha you are just too funny! After yesterdays' 2 losses, our local girl better polish up her broom and beat USA today! Sorry USA poodle friends


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> What are the requirements to register a dog in Rally Obedience? What do they need to know, how old they should be, etc. I saw this at a Dog show here last year and found it quite interesting. I thought that my Sadie might be good at it. She is currently registered with Petsmart Monday nights in the intermediate class.


We got involved with Rally Obedience though our local kennel club. Our club holds classes and practices throughout the year, so we signed up the poodles and started learning!

It's a lot of basic obedience (the need to know how to heel, sit, down, stay, come front, finish, back up, etc.) As you go up in the levels there are jumps & some more demanding tasks and it's all off leash after the novice level.

We do AKC rally - so our dogs had to be registered with AKC - since Meau didn't come with papers, we had to get her a PAL (Purebred Alternative Listing) number which allows her to participate in all AKC performance events. I've never done UKC or other rally, so don't know what the requirements are for those registering agencies...

Beginning April 1st, a lot of the signs have changed, or new signs have been added. It has been said that the judges are going to start being much more strict in their judging too. 

We have lots of fun with our Rally O crowd!!

Barb


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Plumcrazy! I have emailed a local doggy school here that offers this class. It just looked so cool and I would love Sadie to learn it! My other one, Lacey is too much of a social butterfly - she just gets away with being cute!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Thanks Plumcrazy! I have emailed a local doggy school here that offers this class. It just looked so cool and I would love Sadie to learn it! My other one, Lacey is too much of a social butterfly - she just gets away with being cute!


It is very fun!! Our group is very like-minded and we all get along so well. My husband is often the only guy at any of our classes and/or practice sessions, but he never seems to mind! In fact he just took a 2 day obedience seminar with me and the poods last weekend. It was fantastic and we learned lots of new things to work on and get the best results with our girls.

We're always striving to learn more!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Rally O has just been recognised here in Australia & this is it's first year. I am hoping to start my youngest soon as the older two will be tracking this season although I may give them a run later in the year. We have been to a couple of workshops which were fun although Joey did think he should check the cones & signs out just to make sure they weren't weird tracking articles! :laugh:


----------

